# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  North Legion SMX

## schnur

Der Winter steht vor der Tür und nach meinem vorjährigem Exkurs mitn Snowboard, möcht ich heuer doch weg von Ski, Snowboard & Co und hin zu etwas Bike Ähnlichem.

Skibike und die ganzen anderen Lösungen mit dem Umbau des eigenen Bike gefallen mir nicht wirklich, wobei es sicher durchdachte Lösungen gibts (siehe Sufu und google)

Somit bleibt da nur noch das SMX. Machen ja mächtig Werbung dafür und schaut auch nach Spass aus das Zeugs.

Was gibts es dabei zu beachten?
Gibts irgendwelche Einschränkungen bei den Skigebieten? (Das letzte Mal, wo ich auf Skiern gestanden bin war um 1991 herum :Cry: )
Wo werden diese Dinger akzeptiert (Ö) ?
Wo bekommt man so ein Gerät? (Hab voriges Jahr was vom Mountainbiker gehört. @LosGlazos: Wie schauts heuer aus???)

Achja, Preis ist natürlich auch ein Thema, wobei ich mir bewusst bin, dass es nicht gerade günstig ist.

greetz
da schnur
 :Smile:

----------


## East

bikestore.cc in Langenzersdorf kann man´s bestellen

----------


## tigri

hey, ich rühr mich wieder einmal in eigener sache. Mittlerweile führen wir ja auch Fullies und bis 24. zu einem Preis, der mit Sicherheit unschlagbar ist. check out: www.sledgehammer.at .

----------


## Sethimus

> Der Winter steht vor der Tür und nach meinem vorjährigem Exkurs mitn Snowboard, möcht ich heuer doch weg von Ski, Snowboard & Co und hin zu etwas Bike Ähnlichem.
> 
> Skibike und die ganzen anderen Lösungen mit dem Umbau des eigenen Bike gefallen mir nicht wirklich, wobei es sicher durchdachte Lösungen gibts (siehe Sufu und google)
> 
> Somit bleibt da nur noch das SMX. Machen ja mächtig Werbung dafür und schaut auch nach Spass aus das Zeugs.


warum bleibt dann nur ein smx? es gibt auch noch snowscoots...

----------


## schnur

> hey, ich rühr mich wieder einmal in eigener sache. Mittlerweile führen wir ja auch Fullies und bis 24. zu einem Preis, der mit Sicherheit unschlagbar ist. check out: www.sledgehammer.at .


kann man sich das sledge hammer auch abholen? firmensitz ist in baden, also bissi über 1h fahrzeit von mir.

----------


## Onkel

hi also ich kann das smx nur empfehlen ist ein echt feines ding für freeriden echt fein, mir persönlich gefäält mein selbstgebasteltes snowbike jedoch etwas besser eher nicht zum freeriden aber dafür fürs schnelle=) jedoch soll es im tiefschnee auch nicht schlecht abggehn nur halt nicht so gut wie das smx!(meinung eines freundes) 
der preis bewegt sich glaub ich bei 1300 euronen also scho ziemlich heftig.
ich bin das erstemal mim snowbike am krippenstein gefahren und dort gab es ansich keine probleme, ausser das du dort angschaut wirst und jeder dich fragt was das is(geht aber auch nur wennst pause machst^^ weil sonst bin ich schneller als jeder ski oder snowboard fahrer)

greetz manuel

----------


## tigri

Ja, abholen geht auch, habe leider Deine Nachricht erst jetzt entdeckt. Gib bescheid. Oder hast schon so ein SMX Teil? Auf jeden Fall bitte bei unserem Rennen mitmachen! Siehe homepage sledgehammer.at unter Events. Wir brauchen Starter! Machen da voll die Sache, Schnee ist da und keiner meldet sich an... trauer... Auch Freunde bitte motivieren. Wer will kann immer noch mit Leihbikes GRATIS! das REnnen bestreiten. 
Greez
Gregor

----------

